
Interaction of time crystals observed for first time, confirms Josephson effect - bookofjoe
https://www.inverse.com/innovation/time-crystals-quantum-computing-study
======
bookofjoe
>AC Josephson effect between two superfluid time crystals

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-020-0780-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41563-020-0780-y)

